# reptiles kept in unhealthy conditions in pet shop.



## mistyjoy (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi there I read an old blog back in 2007 on here about a pet shop called bj's aquatics in Barnstaple. I walked in and I was gob smacked to see the unhealthy conditions that these lizards and snakes were in no water if they was water it was weeks old full of dead food and poo half the animals were actually dieing. The size of the viv was not the issue but the mess they lived in none of them had been cleaned out for wot I would say would have been weeks. I had to say something, the gay was sat reading a news paper when his animals were dieing around him I’m sorry but why should this shop still be selling reptiles, I even offered to help do the waters. To top this of I went to buy my snake food from another pet shop and was told that they were dead lizards lying in the cages the day before and this is a common thing they. This should not be aloud I don’t know everything about reptiles but it doesn’t take a genius to see this should not be happening this day and age.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

bloody hell what a bloody bad pet shop, i feel so so sorry for the lizards n snakes and animals there, do you know if it has shut down it bloody should be
sophie


----------



## mistyjoy (Dec 29, 2009)

this shop has now been closed down. very happy.


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

money was obviously there concern but at least its closed down...to think that people can not even look after these animals is disgraceful, what are they being paid to do then?


----------



## Mad_for_Geckos (Oct 2, 2010)

glad the shop has closed down..it sounds horrible xx


----------

